# Thread Jack



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

From time to time I see this line: I dont mean to thread jack but......

So, Is it okay for me to thread jack as long as I do the ol "I dont mean to thread jack but....ramble ramble ramble"?

Kinda like "With all due respect....". I love that one. You can just follow it up with anything you want! 

I know....I should really keep this stuff to myself. 

So, jack this thread and tell me what you think.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

With all due respect, OF COURSE IT'S OK YOU [email protected]$$!!! 

lol jk  I love how you can say anything as long as you put those before it, too. Haha.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

IMHO, this is silly.


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

I saw this fox running down the street in Wyoming while I was waiting for my truck to be repaired...

Oh wait, what was this thread about again?


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

MarkC said:


> IMHO, this is silly.


With all due respect, I can't disagree with you. :???:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

How bout them Yankee's.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well to be honest about it, here in the pipe forum anyway, thread jacks don't seem to derail the original theme too badly (ok, we had one get off track real bad, something about meerschaums started by Moo). So the way I see it, its better that way than having twenty new threads started a day to say or post something that really should have been posted in a pre-existing thread, ie - "Estate Pipes Reclaimed", "Open Thread: Pipe Forum" for non-pipe stuff, "Ask a Pipe Guy", "Photos of your Pipes", "Dream Pipes" and "Estate Pipes, TAD and Ebay Acquisitions".


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Cheese !


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

bfox said:


> I like Cheese !


Cheese is good but you have to admit that mustard is better.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

What do all you guys mean by "you can´t be smoking a pipe and eating cheese while having a lap dance"??? 
Never heard of mustard, yogurt and balsa filters?... duh!

Seriously, I think you're out of order here, with all due respect.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Requiem said:


> What do all you guys mean by "you can´t be smoking a pipe and eating cheese while having a lap dance"???
> Never heard of mustard, yogurt and balsa filters?... duh!
> 
> Seriously, I think you're out of order here, with all due respect.


Whoah, you put it at the end. That sentence was offensive for a moment.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Seriously, I think you're out of order here, with all due respect.


Noooo!!! It has to PREcede the sentence! Now you're just being rude...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I think freedom of speech, just like pipes and cheese during a lap dance, with all due respect, should not be subjected to such formality, as long as mustard and yogurt go along... unless you're wearing a bow tie! Bow ties change everything, obviously...


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Speaking of bow ties, does anyone here know how to actually tie a bow tie?
I have seen it done only on tv. Seems like a lost art if you ask me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jaxon67 said:


> Speaking of bow ties, does anyone here know how to actually tie a bow tie?
> I have seen it done only on tv. Seems like a lost art if you ask me.


It's much cheaper to get one that is already tied or a clip on. Now, with all due respect how about bow tie pasta? Badda boom!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jaxon67 said:


> Speaking of bow ties, does anyone here know how to actually tie a bow tie?
> I have seen it done only on tv. Seems like a lost art if you ask me.


Here:
YouTube - bow tie

now, please, find something about lap dance+cheese+mustard and pm me about it.

With all due respect, I'll stop posting now (please note how the expression is used here in the most sincere way.)


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I was watching the classic movie channel the other night and in this old movie (yes, he was wearing a bow tie) one of the characters was some sort of writer and he had a movielength pipe smoking going on. Tamping his pipe every now and then, taking a few puffs, fiddling with the pipe and eventually putting it in his pocket, to take it out in the next scene again.

No, this post doesn't have anything to do with anything and as far as cheese go, I had to give it up since it upset my stomach . And I really liked it too.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Begging your pardon...but really...how many does it take? I mean...With all due respect now...just HOW MANY DOES IT FLIPPIN' TAKE?!?! 

:smile:








oops...I've cut the cheese...


----------



## SidRox7 (Jul 23, 2009)

mmmmm....... beer!
:dunno:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

String theory is a developing branch of theoretical physics that combines quantum mechanics and general relativity into a quantum theory of gravity. The strings of string theory are one-dimensional oscillating lines, but they are no longer considered fundamental to the theory, which can be formulated in terms of points or surfaces too.

Since its inception as the dual resonance model which described the strongly interacting hadrons as strings, the term string theory has changed to include any of a group of related superstring theories which unite them. One shared property of all these theories is the holographic principle. String theory itself comes in many different formulations, each one with a different mathematical structure, and each best describing different physical circumstances. But the principles shared by these approaches, their mutual logical consistency, and the fact that some of them easily include the standard model of particle physics, has led many physicists to believe that the theory is the correct fundamental description of nature. In particular, string theory is the first candidate for the theory of everything (TOE), a way to describe the known fundamental forces (gravitational, electromagnetic, weak and strong interactions) and matter (quarks and leptons) in a mathematically complete system.

Many detractors criticize string theory as it has not provided quantitative experimental predictions. Like any other quantum theory of gravity, it is widely believed that testing the theory directly would require prohibitively expensive feats of engineering. Whether there are stringent indirect tests of the theory is unknown.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> String theory is a developing branch of theoretical physics that combines quantum mechanics and general relativity into a quantum theory of gravity. The strings of string theory are one-dimensional oscillating lines, but they are no longer considered fundamental to the theory, which can be formulated in terms of points or surfaces too.
> 
> Since its inception as the dual resonance model which described the strongly interacting hadrons as strings, the term string theory has changed to include any of a group of related superstring theories which unite them. One shared property of all these theories is the holographic principle. String theory itself comes in many different formulations, each one with a different mathematical structure, and each best describing different physical circumstances. But the principles shared by these approaches, their mutual logical consistency, and the fact that some of them easily include the standard model of particle physics, has led many physicists to believe that the theory is the correct fundamental description of nature. In particular, string theory is the first candidate for the theory of everything (TOE), a way to describe the known fundamental forces (gravitational, electromagnetic, weak and strong interactions) and matter (quarks and leptons) in a mathematically complete system.
> 
> Many detractors criticize string theory as it has not provided quantitative experimental predictions. Like any other quantum theory of gravity, it is widely believed that testing the theory directly would require prohibitively expensive feats of engineering. Whether there are stringent indirect tests of the theory is unknown.


I had no idea that String Theory and gravity were related. I thought it applied to parallel universes and the big bang. Hmmm......I need to watch Science Discovery more often.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jaxon67 said:


> I had no idea that String Theory and gravity were related. I thought it applied to parallel universes and the big bang. Hmmm......I need to watch Science Discovery more often.


Come on it aint rocket surgery!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> String theory is a developing branch ..................


I would like to engage in conversation with you on String Theory and the subtle ramifications to our thread, but that _wouldn't_ be Thread Jacking and then I wouldn't be participating in the proper spirit of the thread...

I don't mean to jack this thread or anything .... so I will just pass the smoked provolone _and_ coarse mustard while I ask;

*"What is the meaning of beer?"*


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Kinda like when my kid says, "I don't mean to be rude but..." 

THEN DONT SAY IT! Lol.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sammy Sosa.....WTF?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Vitiligo most likely. Perhaps a side effect of steroids. He's got the 'roid fat head that McGwire and Bonds got too. Check out his head when we was a rookie.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS346&sa=N&um=1

Same with Bonds:
http://www.espn.go.com/media/pg2/2006/0310/photo/bonds_300.jpg

Mac:
http://www.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/roids_mcgwire.jpg


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> Vitiligo most likely. Perhaps a side effect of steroids. He's got the 'roid fat head that McGwire and Bonds got too. Check out his head when we was a rookie.


Actually he had some laser skin rejuvination procedure. Guess the steriods could have contributed to some sort of adverse reaction. Bui test it on a small area first!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats worse than lobsters on your piano?
































Crabs on your organ!!!


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I once fought a pack of wild dogs.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

In keeping with the original post, dig that bow tie.


Wait... What were we talking about?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sammy Sosa.....WTF?


One looks like a caribbean with a tan, the other like a caribbean without a tan


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish people would quit bumping this silly thread to the top of the list.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, crap...


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Oh, crap...


Now that made me freakin laugh.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Now to get back to smoking !


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I wish people would quit bumping this silly thread to the top of the list.


What do you want us to do? Bump it to the bottom of the list? :eyebrows:

Gotta agree though. This thread reeks of another forum.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I approve post #36.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Ummmm... string cheese theory melted over the french fries im dipping in mustard (grey poupon) while a white stripper who used to be black gives me a table dance...  

With all due respect... bump! :fu


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

here kitty kitty


----------

